# Dog guard for side door



## brendan

I have been trying unsuccessfully to find a dog guard for the sliding door on our IH Tio RL. It doesn't need to be full width as sink and cooker unit go half way across. It would need to be approx 29" /30" wide. I have tried a baby gate which may do at a pinch, I'm sure I have seen a trellis type expanding guard. The dog ( Molly) is not big but 8.5 kilos of solid muscle she tends to brush obstacles aside rather than go round them.
Any suggestions welcome.
Brendan


----------



## inkey-2008

What about some ply.

Andy


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi Brendan

this is the second post very similar today.

As I mentioned in that one we use expanding trellis stuff found

HERE

You can get some suckers like awning suckers and then rivet it in place with just a bit to expand a bit but the suckers are a bit like 
THESE.

You need to have a flat surface at each side though which we have.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## wooly

HI We just hook ours up to his extending lead, then no worries, he just loves sitting on the top step watching the world go around.
Michael


----------



## Autoquest

I have just seen a French registered Timberland with a wooden slatted gate built right across the sliding door area - the whole thing was hinged in two places so you could open the whole thing or just a small section, obviously DIY but looked very good.


----------



## Pollydoodle

Mine was the other post, but I should have worded the heading a little differently! :roll: 

I was wondering if anyone uses a childs safety stair gate. For me it would have to be extra narrow.

When the weather is good Maisie is tethered outside where she generally explores all the smells available to her!


----------



## Kipper

I too have a Tio RL. I've usually just put a peg in the ground just by the side door and attached a tether - just long enough for Abby to get back into her "kennel bed" under our bed if its still made up, and outside for a short distance for a sniff.

The trouble with expanding garden trellis is that it is very flimsy stuff if the dog just decides to go through it! Have you tried an outfit that specialises in security grills? If you could get something light in aluminium that would be ideal. You could get a firm neat fixing next to the table flap by the sink and just leave the other end loose - it would wedge itself between the gap by the swivel front passenger seat.


----------



## LisaB

We have a travel baby gate made of fabric mesh and it folds away, extends too. came from Toys R us I think it's called Lindam :wink:


----------



## locovan

LisaB said:


> We have a travel baby gate made of fabric mesh and it folds away, extends too. came from Toys R us I think it's called Lindam :wink:


TheDoc uses one like that he got it on ebay but today i have just bought a trellis from the £1 shop so only cost £1 and that will work fine.


----------



## ladyrunner

There was an exhibitor at the Newbury show doing dog gates which were made out of timber, style similar to palisade fencing. They were very pricey between £32.99-£59.99  !!

For that price I'd rather make my own or use some trellis or tie the lead up.

Julie


----------



## brendan

LisaB said:


> We have a travel baby gate made of fabric mesh and it folds away, extends too. came from Toys R us I think it's called Lindam :wink:


Thanks LisaB, I tracked the baby gate you refer to down to Toys R Us at Portsmouth to day. Its mad my Lindham as you say and is called Baby Dan. £19.99. It should do the job nicely.
We are off to France next week for two months so our Border Terrier "Molly " can conduct field trials.

Thanks to all who offered suggestions

Brendan


----------



## Gilloutdoorgirl

*Dog Gates*

I purchased a gate for the dog through a company called K9 Gates who were at the Camping and Caravan club. It folds up and to put it in the doorway you just stand it in and push it down and hay presto! its in. They will build you a gate to fit the size of your door way. I was away on my own when I bought it and the lovely chap even came over to my motorhome and fitted it for me. I can highly recommend them.
Hope that helps.
Gill


----------



## HeatherChloe

I set an expanding lead at the length I want, then shut it in the little cupboard I have just inside my side door. Chloe can come in or out as she pleases and not stray.


----------



## 4maddogs

The K9 gates look really strong, but are hugely expensive. 

I have very determined dogs, but, so far, have only taken one away with me.....he is a springer, but taller and longer than most labs and has only one speed......jet propelled! He usually can pull a stake out if a frog/pheasant/squirrel/bird strolls by within a mile. 

A fabric gate would be pushed aside as would a baby gate (or just hopped over) despite having had major surgery on both back legs.

I resort to only having him on a lead or harness if the door is open, but a cheaper alternative to the K9 version would be ideal. Aluminium would be a good material.


----------



## peedee

*Re: Dog Gates*



Gilloutdoorgirl said:


> I purchased a gate for the dog through a company called K9 Gates who were at the Camping and Caravan club. It folds up and to put it in the doorway you just stand it in and push it down and hay presto! its in. They will build you a gate to fit the size of your door way. I was away on my own when I bought it and the lovely chap even came over to my motorhome and fitted it for me. I can highly recommend them.
> Hope that helps.
> Gill


I also bought one of their gates at the National a few days ago. I have a none standard door and they supplied me with one with all the fittings so I could tailor it to fit. They are expensive but built to last. Their web site is http://www.k9gates.co.uk/

peedee


----------



## ToffeApple

I use a tie-out cable - I have a very long one if there's loads of space, and a shorter one if the site is crowded. I attach it to the front or back towing eye, or clip it round the seat belt stalk. 

My dog also have only one speed - warp speed!!!

Chris & Tilly.


----------

